# Made the chocolate chip cookie recipe from the Levain Bakery in NY



## Bigheaded (Sep 26, 2021)

Apparently, these are world-famous, I've read stories of people who stood in freezing temps for an hour and were left with numb feet just to get one. I'm not a huge sweets person and don't bake much except for pizza and an occasional loaf of bread.  But I was craving something sweet, and pretty much everyone raves about how these cookies are to die for.  I've never been to NY and who knows if I'll ever make it out there.  There's no official recipe because the bakery keeps it a secret, but according to reviews, the recipe's been close to nailed here. I will say this, DAMN these are some monstrously huge cookies. I kept it faithful to how the bakery makes them, so they're 6oz (170g) each, which for a cookie's the biggest I've seen. I don't eat cookies often at all, but these have to be like 7 times bigger than a Chip-A-Hoy.    

The size was confirmed as "woow" by a 6 year old girl who's obsessed with cookies and would probably trade her family for some. I've known er since birth and this was the 1st treat where she didn't say it wasn't big enough for her lol. The recipe made 10 cookies, 170g except the last which was only a measly 160g *lol*

Recipe:



INGREDIENTS

1.5 cups (230g) cake flour
2 cups (275g) all purpose flour
1.5 tsp (5g) kosher salt
2 tsp (8g) corn starch
1/2 tsp (6g) baking soda
1.25 cups (280g) unsalted  butter
1.25 cups (285g) brown sugar
1/2 cup (115g) white granulated sugar
2 eggs
3 egg yolks
2 cups (165g) walnuts
1 lb (450g) chopped chocolate


INSTRUCTIONS


*Method:*



In a medium saucepan, melt unsalted butter and set to the side to cool.
Roughly chop the dark chocolate.
In a medium size bowl, combine cake flour, all-purpose flour, kosher salt, cornstarch, and baking soda. Whisk together.
Using a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, add light brown sugar and granulated sugar. Whisk together on medium speed then slowly stream in the butter.
Once combined add in the eggs one at a time followed by the egg yolks.
Once smooth switch to the paddle attachment and mix in the flour mixture until smooth.
Add in rough chopped walnuts and chopped chocolate. Mix until combined.
Place in a bowl, cover, and refrigerate for at least 45 minutes.
Weigh each dough ball out to 6oz and place on a parchment lined baking sheet.
Bake in a 425F for 10-13 minutes.
Set on a wire rack to cool before serving.



Now I don't usually eat very healthy, and I know cookies aren't good for you. But 1.25 cups of butter (over 2 sticks) for 9-10 cookies seems... like a lot lot lot lol.
If you made these 3oz each they'd still be pretty damn big. I also only used 12oz of chocolate, and as you can see by the money shot pic, they were still ridiculously chocolatey.  I followed the recipe except I baked them at 375f for 18-20 minutes, because I saw a lot of comments from people saying at 423 th4 bottom was burnt and the center was still a little too much undercooked.

I said I'm not a huge sweets person, I like savory, so no I wouldn't stand in the3 freezing cold for an hour to get one of these. But it was pretty damn good, probably the best cookie I've had.  I could see a sweets person going ape [email protected]#$ over these. The outside was just a little crispy, and the middle seemed slightly underdone, which apparently is how it's supposed to be. I think maybe because of the cake flour, I'm not a baker so I dunno.

I do know I'll make these again, everyone I gave one to was carrying on about them. I'd still rather have some french fries, potato chips or pulled pork, but desert can be good too sometimes. This is where people on the internet would post a picture of Wilford Brimley and say something about DIABEETUS!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks pretty good thanks for sharing


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 27, 2021)

WOW,
 Looks good , Reads good and I was actually almost drooling reading and looking at these
( ingredients look great to me , like my Granny used to say , If no fats and sugars why make or eat it  ) 
I bookmarked this and a big like to you.

I love my sweets  , and this will be made very soon . Even if it is a smallish sized cookie ... lol

David


----------



## Bigheaded (Sep 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> WOW,
> Looks good , Reads good and I was actually almost drooling reading and looking at these
> ( ingredients look great to me , like my Granny used to say , If no fats and sugars why make or eat it  )
> I bookmarked this and a big like to you.
> ...



If you love sweets this should be perfection to you, like I said I'm typically whatever about sweets. I do like them sometimes but rarely think about having any.  Last night around 11pm I ate a 2nd one, 2 entire cookies in like a 5 hour period.   I don't know the nutritional value here, but I'm guessing close to 900 calories each. And HUGE, if I liked them enough to have a 2nd I know they must be good lol.

If you make them small, and I understand why.  They'll be a lot more like a regular cookie.  The extra extra size keeps the inside from fully baking, with still allowing the outside to get brown and a little bit of crisp.  I'm not a baker, but I believe if you make these and want less, 1/3rd the recipe, and make the full 6oz cookie and just cut it into 3 pieces.  The texture of the inside added a lot.  It still might be the same with a 3oz cookie, but I don't know.  Also the thickness of the cookie added to it.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 27, 2021)

Bigheaded said:


> If you make them small, and I understand why.  They'll be a lot more like a regular cookie.  The extra extra size keeps the inside from fully baking, with still allowing the outside to get brown and a little bit of crisp.  I'm not a baker, but I believe if you make these and want less, 1/3rd the recipe, and make the full 6oz cookie and just cut it into 3 pieces.  The texture of the inside added a lot.  It still might be the same with a 3oz cookie, but I don't know.  Also the thickness of the cookie added to it.



Ha ha , Sorry I might have confused you , It was my stupid way "  ( Even if it is a smallish sized cookie ... lol") of making a joke , in meaning that i will make them even if they are kind of small at 6 oz.

Sorry about that.
I am all about the amount and the size of the cookies. That's what  caught my attention first 

All good 

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 2, 2021)

Hey David.  Now that's a COOKIE!!!!
Gary


----------

